# ipw2200 isnt' compiling

## g3n

I've updated to kernel-2.6.13-rc4 and ipw2200 isnt compiling, any ideas?

```

 * Preparing ipw2200 module

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/tmp/.tmp_versions

cp /usr/include/*.mod /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/tmp/.tmp_versions

cp: cannot stat `/usr/include/*.mod': No such file or directory

make: [modules] Error 1 (ignored)

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6 MODVERDIR=/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/tmp/.tmp_versions modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.13-rc4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.o

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.c:66: error: variable `def_qos_parameters_OFDM' has initializer but incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.c:68: error: extra brace group at end of initializer

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.c:68: error: (near initialization for `def_qos_parameters_OFDM')

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.c:68: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.c:68: warning: (near initialization for `def_qos_parameters_OFDM')

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.c:69: error: extra brace group at end of initializer

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.c:69: error: (near initialization for `def_qos_parameters_OFDM')

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.c:69: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

.

.

.

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.c:10735: error: structure has no member named `perfect_rssi'

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.c:10736: error: structure has no member named `worst_rssi'

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.c:10748: error: structure has no member named `spy_data'

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.c:66: error: storage size of `def_qos_parameters_OFDM' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.c:75: error: storage size of `def_qos_parameters_CCK' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.c:84: error: storage size of `def_parameters_OFDM' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.c:93: error: storage size of `def_parameters_CCK' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.c:102: error: storage size of `qos_oui' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.c:102: warning: `qos_oui' defined but not used

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6/ipw2200.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.6/work/ipw2200-1.0.6] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.13-rc4'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.6 failed.

!!! Function linux-mod_src_compile, Line 491, Exitcode 2

!!! Unable to make                                  KSRC=/usr/src/linux KSRC_OUTPUT=/usr/src/linux IEEE80211_INC=/usr/include all.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## g3n

found a solution:

I need to reemerge  ieee80211, but first i had to delete manually ieee80211.h from the kernel sources (if i do it from "emerge" the sandbox would crash)

then it emerged smoothly

----------

## dgaffuri

Thanks, it worked for me too with rc5.

----------

## jmack1010

Thank you, worked for me too!

----------

## anz

Wow - the gentoo developer are working faster than light: 

"emerging -u ipw2200" leads to an error as described above.

I just unmerged ipw2200 (did not remove the file ieee80211.h), 

started an "emerge ipw2200" and the new ieee80211 package was installed automatically before ipw2200 - I had no other problems.

Thanks alot!!!!

----------

## thomasa88

yay, worked (vanilla 2.6.13)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marcowave

 *g3n wrote:*   

> found a solution:
> 
> I need to reemerge  ieee80211, but first i had to delete manually ieee80211.h from the kernel sources (if i do it from "emerge" the sandbox would crash)
> 
> then it emerged smoothly

 

this works for me! Thanks!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

